
Show HN: Image Compression with Neural Network - pc1ang
https://github.com/pciang/Neural-Network/tree/master/Image%20Compression
======
pc1ang
Hi HN, I'm currently trying to learn ML and NN. Created an image compression
tool with NN.

Learnt this from
[https://cs.stanford.edu/people/eroberts/courses/soco/project...](https://cs.stanford.edu/people/eroberts/courses/soco/projects/2000-01/neural-
networks/Applications/imagecompression.html)

How to use:

1\. Run imagecompression.py with Python27

2\. Execute compress(FILENAME), e.g. compress('sample.png')

You need Numpy, Scipy, and Pillow

